# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Timber framing manual

## Cecile

I used to have one of these in the dim dark ages of the middle 1980s, but it's losted.  Now that we're doing renovations, it would be very handy to have around to size timbers for carports/pergolas.  We're also contemplating an upper story extension, and the tables would indicate whether the wall structure we have can withstand the additional load (forget the subfloor for now, that's a total 'nother issue.) 
I had a look at the span tables in this forum but they don't tell me too much,[s] *and there* *isn't anything for lower stories*[/s]  See Post # 3.  Does anyone know where I can buy one of these books?  The one I had was paperback and had a blue cover.   
Many thanks 
Cecile and Ted (Moondog)  *EDITED POST*

----------


## Master Splinter

If it's the Timber Framing Code (AS 1684), you can get it from Standards Australia or most state timber bodies.  
If anyone has it as a PDF version, errr, feel free to let it 'fall off the back of your computer' in my direction....

----------


## watson

> I had a look at the span tables in this forum but they don't tell me too much, and there isn't anything for lower stories.

  Ummm! Cecile,
Lower story stuff here within the Stickies.  Span Tableslower.pdf

----------


## Cecile

> Ummm! Cecile,
> Lower story stuff here within the Stickies.  Span Tableslower.pdf

  ummmmmmmmmmm...well.  i looked at the stickies, but not as hard as i should have.   :Rolleyes:   Are there sizes for pergolas as well?  i'll have a better look later 
thank you very much 
i still want to have a paper copy, if i can get my hands on one.

----------


## watson

Beauty.....I thought I was going nuts. 
I'm working on a deal to get copies at the "right" price.  I'll post what I come up with.

----------


## Bloss

I haven't had or used a hard copy BCA or AS1684 for yonks. Subscribe to standards Aust at an exxy price and use PDF's or online. They are vigilant about copyright too - and will take and have taken legal action. 
IMO for most people they are not needed. Extracts are mostly available on the web (and on our Stickies) for a wide range of applications and really only a few bits are used over an over so unless you are a professional of some sort can't see why anyone would bother. 
Of course I reckon that ALL standards should all be free as electronic (PDF) copies as without exception taxpayers pay for all the work done to create standards one way or another (even though businesses are involved they get a benefit form them too) and then governments mandate that we use them. I understand why they were outsourced and charges applied for hard copies, but those days have passed. Start lobbying now!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## watson

:What he said:  
Double

----------

